# Couple of new ones......



## BottleArchaeologist (Aug 23, 2005)

First picture shows a bottle of 

 Souder's Elegant Flavoring Extracts
 Royal Remedy & Extract Company
 Dayton O. 

 Saw Kovel's had it listed for 22.00 in 1996. Any idea of current worth? Scarcity?

 Thanks
 Scott


----------



## BottleArchaeologist (Aug 23, 2005)

Next bottle (pics) is 

 The Altenheim Medical Dispensary
 For the Hair
 Cincinnati O. USA

 Any idea of worth? Scarcity? 

 Thanks in advance
 Scott


----------



## BottleArchaeologist (Aug 23, 2005)

another view


----------



## KentOhio (Aug 24, 2005)

Kovels is way off on that Souder's bottle. Sorry, but it's only worth about $2 to $4. They're very common.


----------



## digger mcdirt (Aug 24, 2005)

that is a harder to find style than the more common souders. that one is really a med they put out,  it's "witch hazel" they put out mainly flavors etc but a few meds . i have one with the original contents and label. dm


----------



## KentOhio (Aug 24, 2005)

I checked my Ohio Bottle book. The Altenheim bottle that you have is the only one known to exist. There are other versions like yours known, but they all say "For the hair and scalp" instead of just "for the hair." The ones that say for the hair and scalp are priced at $6 to $8, but would probably sell for more.


----------



## David E (Aug 26, 2005)

THE ALTENHEIM MEDICAL
 DISPENSARY FOR THE HAIR
 CINCINNATTI. O. U.S.A.
 (Base M in Circle)
 Maryland glass Co, Baltimore, MD, after 1916
 Directories included the Altenheim Medical Dispensary,
 "Manufactures" of the Foso Hair remedies" 
 548, 550 Main, Cincinnati, O,
 1894 to 1905, the Foso Company, same address, 1905 to 1910.
 Products Adv. 1922
 Clear 8 1/16" x 2 13/16" x 1 9/16"
 See FOSCO (Company)

 Dave


----------



## JGUIS (May 2, 2006)

Dragging this old thread up to find out if this one is any less common.


----------



## JGUIS (May 2, 2006)

Anyone have an age?


----------



## madman (May 2, 2006)

yo j,your bottle is machine made, those extract bottles are common in these parts, may be rarer in others  mike


----------



## JGUIS (May 2, 2006)

Cool, thanks.  I wasn't sure cause the seam went smooth at the lip.


----------

